# 3" Machinist Clamps Kit



## Doug Gray

Hey Guys

I want to show you what I’ve been up to in my little basement shop.

I have been developing a kit for 3” machinist clamps. There have been a few prototypes and many revisions to the drawings , but I am now ready to offer the kits for sale.

The kits (you get materials for two clamps) come in three flavors.




Drawings only in the form of a PDF digital download
Main and inner plates, hardware and a printed copy of the drawings
Complete kit… inner and main plates, all raw materials, hardware and printed drawings.
Please check out my store and let me know what you think.









						Kits For The Home Shop Machinist/Tinkerer
					

Kits for the home shop machinist. Hi my name is Doug Gray thanks for stopping by my shop. I'm am the sole proprietor of D. Gray Drafting and Design. I lovingly create all the kits you see here in my shop. Everything from creating the drawing to assembling all the materials and packaging them up...



					d-gray-drafting-and-design.myshopify.com


----------



## Steve-F

Well done!!


----------



## Doug Gray

Thanks Steve


----------



## brino

Doug,

Those look like a great first project for someone with a lathe (last two kits) or lathe and mill (plans only).

Welcome to the group!

-brino


----------



## rwm

I think it's great. I hope you do well with it. The website looks very professional and clean.
Not meant to discourage you but the problem I see is that you are bumping up against the economics of mass manufacturing (vs your kit) since a 3" Kant twist clamp is only $30 (even from MSC! )
One thought: I made several of these from 304 stainless. Could that be a way to differentiate your kit from the rest? It should not add that much to production cost?
Welcome aboard and please let us know how it goes.
Robert


----------



## Doug Gray

Hey Guys

I've updated my store to directly show the currency of the customers location. If the the page does not automatically reflect your currency there is a selector at the bottom centre of the page.

Sorry for any inconvenience , but now the pricing should be more reasonable.


----------



## Doug Gray

Just an up-date guys.

The Plates, Drawings and Hardware version of the kits is now ready to ship. Thanks to everyone who pre-ordered! Your kits will be on there way shortly. The full kits with all materials will start shipping next week.









						Kits For The Home Shop Machinist/Tinkerer
					

Kits for the home shop machinist. Hi my name is Doug Gray thanks for stopping by my shop. I'm am the sole proprietor of D. Gray Drafting and Design. I lovingly create all the kits you see here in my shop. Everything from creating the drawing to assembling all the materials and packaging them up...



					d-gray-drafting-and-design.myshopify.com


----------



## Doug Gray

I've been getting a few questions about the order of operations on the "screw" so I've done up a quick video.


----------



## Doug Gray

Great News Guys!

The "Complete" version of the kits is now ready to ship. The full kits with all materials are now shipping!

To celebrate we are have a 15% off all products sale!

Just enter the discount code "hobby" at checkout and receive 15% off! (be sure the currency selector is set for your country)


----------



## Doug Gray

Hey Guys

I did up a video on "the Jaws"


----------



## Doug Gray

THE "JAWS" PART TWO

Don't forget to use the code "hobby" at checkout to save 15%






						YouTube
					

Share your videos with friends, family, and the world.



					studio.youtube.com


----------



## Doug Gray

Hey Guys

Huge Announcement!!

Major price drop on all forms of the 3" machinist clamp kit!



PLUS!! for a limited time the "hobby" discount code still applies for 15% additional savings

Get your kits here https://d-gray-drafting-and-design.myshopify.com/


----------



## aliva

Hate to burst your bubble but Amazon.Ca has 3" Kant Twist for $35.48 Cdn delivered.





						MAG-MATE K030T No-Twist T-Handle Multi-Purpose Lever Clamp, 3", C-Clamps - Amazon Canada
					

MAG-MATE K030T No-Twist T-Handle Multi-Purpose Lever Clamp, 3" in C-Clamps.



					www.amazon.ca


----------



## jwmelvin

He is selling a kit for a pair of clamps so it’s not like Kant Twist are cheaper outright. I could see someone enjoying this project.


----------



## aliva

My mistake it is for 2 clamps so the price is better than Kant Twist. My apologies


----------



## Doug Gray

aliva said:


> My mistake it is for 2 clamps so the price is better than Kant Twist. My apologies


Plus it's a fun project!! That produces something you can point to and say "I made that"


----------



## Doug Gray

3" MACHINIST CLAMPS KITS

THE "SPACER PINS" 


Don't forget to use the code "hobby" at checkout to save 15%

Kits available here https://d-gray-drafting-and-design.myshopify.com/


----------



## slodat

Didn't see the discount code until after I ordered. Excited to get the kit!


----------



## Doug Gray

Hey Slodat 



Your purchase has been packaged up and labeled. I will get it to the post office ASAP.

Enjoy your shop time


----------



## Doug Gray

Quick video on turning a shoulder.
A guide for beginners.






Don't forget to enter the code "hobby" at checkout to receive 15% off your order.









						Kits For The Home Shop Machinist/Tinkerer
					

Kits for the home shop machinist. Hi my name is Doug Gray thanks for stopping by my shop. I'm am the sole proprietor of D. Gray Drafting and Design. I lovingly create all the kits you see here in my shop. Everything from creating the drawing to assembling all the materials and packaging them up...



					d-gray-drafting-and-design.myshopify.com


----------



## slodat

Video is private, we can't watch it...


----------



## Doug Gray

Oh #%&^ 

Thanks Slodat

All fixed now


----------



## slodat

Got it! Thank you.


----------



## Doug Gray

Hey Guys:

I want to thank everyone for the continued support of the store.

Here is a vidio of what to expect when you're working with the plates in the kit. They come to you in a "raw" state and need deburring and cleanup.


----------



## bill70j

rwm said:


> One thought: I made several of these from 304 stainless. Could that be a way to differentiate your kit from the rest? It should not add that much to production cost?
> Welcome aboard and please let us know how it goes.
> Robert


I just built a set of Doug's clamps from his plans.  I think he has a legitimate way to differentiate his clamps from others.

If one precisely follows the specifications and tolerances from his plans,  you will end up with a very tight, yet smoothly operating clamp.  There is no comparison between his clamp and the Kant Twist's that I have, which are pretty sloppy.

It's like using a Mitutoyo caliper vs. a Pittsburgh or a ball bearing drawer slide vs. a friction one.  You may get to the same place (or not) but it's a lot more satisfying using top quality tools and products.

Just a FWIW


----------



## bill70j

Duplicate


----------



## Doug Gray

bill70j said:


> If one precisely follows the specifications and tolerances from his plans, you will end up with a very tight, yet smoothly operating clamp. There is no comparison between his clamp and the Kant Twist's that I have, which are pretty sloppy.
> 
> It's like using a Mitutoyo caliper vs. a Pittsburgh or a ball bearing drawer slide vs. a friction one. You may get to the same place (or not) but it's a lot more satisfying using top quality tools and products.


Thanks for the kind words bill70j.
Not only does the kit produce a quality tool, but the builder gets the satisfaction, experience and enjoyment of creating it!

D.G.


----------

